# Genetics of the Breed



## Marilyn1953 (Oct 18, 2007)

Hiya

It has been a long time since I last posted as we lost Kai and Indy 4 years ago. I am researching idiopathic epilepsy to update my files and wondered if there was any updated information on the instances of it in the non-UK dogs. I know it still filters down from descendants of Hendrawens Quadrille but there are cases of dogs being diagnosed with Idiopathic Epilepsy who have none of the usual suspects way back in their ancestry.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I havent heard of any.


----------



## Marilyn1953 (Oct 18, 2007)

The upshot is I have a 3 year old GSD which has been diagnosed as having Idiopathic Epilepsy after neuro and cardiac tests.

He has none of the usual suspects way back in his pedigree and I am now looking at known dogs between 1990 and now, whether they be English or European. I am not on a witch hunt and I am not trying to vilify any breeders,I just need to know to put my mind at rest that nothing has been missed by the experts.

Please pm me if any of you know of such dogs. The names of said dogs will not be released to the general public as this is not what I am looking to do.


----------

